# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Βίντεο εκπαίδευση στα ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα και μικροκύματα ?

## Iready

Καλημέρα σας ! Ενδιαφέρομαι να εκπαιδευτώ στην μικροκυματική ! Υπαρχουν βίντεο απο πανεπιστήμιο με τηλεεκπαίδευση μεσω recording ! Εχω βρει αυτο το site αλλα δεν εχει για μικροκυματική για βίντεο ! αν γνωρίζετε οτιδήποτε παρακαλω ενημερώστε με !!

----------


## nestoras

Παναγιώτη, χωρίς παρεξήγηση. Ποιο είναι το υπόβαθρό σου από πλευράς γνώσεων; Έχεις σπουδάσει κάτι σχετικό με το αντικείμενο; Τα μικροκύματα μαζί με την Ηλεκτρομαγνητική Θεωρία είναι από τα πιο δυσνόητα κεφάλαια της επιστήμης του Ηλεκτρολόγου Μηχανικού. Μην περιμένεις ότι θα κατανοήσεις κάτι από τη θεωρία των μικροκυμάτων βλέποντας 5-10 βιντεάκια από το youtube από τη στιγμή που δεν υπάρχουν οι "βάσεις" σε πιο απλά θέματα. Όπως σου ανέφεραν και τα άλλα παιδιά σε διαφορετικό thread, ξεκίνα από τα απλά και μετά προχωράς. Κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν έχεις ξεκαθαρίσει μέσα σου βασικές έννοιες όπως τάση, ρεύμα, μήκος κύματος, ισχύς, ενέργεια κτλ...

----------


## Iready

Συνονόματε εχω μια γενική γνώση πανω στην ηλεκτρονική αλλα θα ηθελα να ασχοληθω με την μυκροματική και να ξεκινήσω απο την αρχή ! Γι'αυτο ανέφερα εδω οτι ψαχνω για καπια τηλεεκπαίδευση μεσω πανεπιαστημιων που κανουν οχι απλα να βρω καπια ξεκαρφωτα βιντεακια απο το youtube για να δω , οπως ειναι φυσικό δεν θα καταλαβω τιποτα γιατι θα ειναι απο καπου απο την μεση... προς το τελος..θα ηθελα αν δεν σου εκανε κόπος μηπως μου εβρισκες κατι σχετικο οπως αυτο .. http://opencourses.gr/results.xhtml?...AF%CE%B1&ln=el αλλα με βίντεο οχι μονο βιβλίο για να διαβάσω.

----------


## michalism

ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
https://ocw.mit.edu/courses/find-by-...ectromagnetism

Πάντως, ο Παναγιώτης έχει δίκιο. Είναι από τα πιο δύσκολα θέματα.

----------

